

Show HN: Get todos in your code in GitHub Issues - izqui
https://github.com/izqui/todos

======
fundamental
Neat little tool.

I've seen some tools in the past that have translated of TODO/FIXME/XXX style
comments into issues (or at least some reduced viewing of them), but this is
the first project that I've seen integrate itself with git hooks to push out
the issues.

One issue that you should fix is removing the .DS_Store from the repo.

